# Spouse Visa applying from Pakistan



## karachikid (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello all
just thought I'd post what I and my husband (PAKISTAN) submitted today :

ALSO - NEWSFLASH - the guys at Gerrys Application Centre had taken and returned ALL the photocopies we made and said that they are NO LONGER NEEDED. please remember this as a note to anyone taking their application down to visa centres. I don't know if its just ISB or worldwide but perhaps if you have copies maybe set them as a separate pile in case they get handed back to you.

so anyway heres the list as we gave it :

Applicant :
Introduction Letter
Original Passport Current and 1 previous passport
2 Passport photos - which they actually retook at the centre saying that the paper was too shiny on the ones my husband took !
TB & Biometrics (biometrics done at the application centre)
certified and attested NIC card copy
Degree and Masters Certificates
Original Letter from NARIC UK to verify qualifications
english course certificates ad hoc

Sponsor (ME) 
Supporting Letter
Sponsorhip Undertaking form
passport copies (all pages) certified by UK Solicitor
Certified Birth Certificate
2 Passport Photos
6 x Month Bank statements
6 x month Payslips
2 P60s 2012-2013 and 2013-2014
Annual Tax Statement from HMRC
Letter from Employer confirming employment salary and term
Original Nikah Nama stamped by Union Council
English Translation attested by Foreign Office Islamabad
Original Decree Absolute and Talaaq Nama from previous marriage
nikah photos
message history from whats app, email, phone and BBM
Photos - around 4 of time spent together
Copies of Airline etickets luggage tags and boarding cards for all visit flights
copies of receipts for gifts sent
copies of Westen Union Receipts for money received
Copy of Land Registry for Property
standing order mandate for council tax
Council Tax Statements
Polling Card
Photos of property inside and out
Floor plans - done myself as I am not sharing with an adult - if I had other adults in the property I would need a Housing inspection report (some are charging £200+ for this - local councils and estate agents are not doing this anymore in some areas)
Letter of authority from relative (homeowner) that we can live at the property
Copy of Title Deeds
Copies of Utilty Bills in my name to show i have been living at the property and paying the bills
copy of electoral roll registry entry

Married 17/02/14
Application Submitted Online 09/01/15
Appointment at Application Centre to submit documents 14/01/15


Gerrys worker said the answer will be anything between 3 and 6monthsm he signed up for SMS updates so lets see what happens


----------



## malik786 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Malik786*

Hello,
Have u get any update regarding visa application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not normally in Pakistan.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

karachikid said:


> Hello all
> just thought I'd post what I and my husband (PAKISTAN) submitted today :
> 
> ALSO - NEWSFLASH - the guys at Gerrys Application Centre had taken and returned ALL the photocopies we made and said that they are NO LONGER NEEDED. please remember this as a note to anyone taking their application down to visa centres. I don't know if its just ISB or worldwide but perhaps if you have copies maybe set them as a separate pile in case they get handed back to you.
> ...


That's a lot of evidence! You're right about Gerry's not needing photocopies.

I sent pretty much the bare minimal compared to you.

Wife didn't write an introductory letter.
No SU07 (not required).
Only bio pages of passport, not all.
No birth certificate.
No receipts.
No money transfer receipts.
No Land Registry (instead home lone statement).
No polling card.
No photos of rooms or floor plan.
No title deeds.
No utility bills.

It's coming up to 3 months, be good to know, if you have any updates on the status or if you've already received the visa. 

My wife received her visa in 2.5 months and now she'll be on her way to the UK in a few weeks.. lane:


----------



## karachikid (Jan 14, 2015)

*Visa Success*

so we submitted the application in January and were expecting to hear by 9th April (12 weeks) . we received an email from Islamabad that the application was processed and being sent back to Gerrys on 16th March !! omg so many butterflies, then an email the next day from Gerrys to say they have received the paperwork and 5mins later Gerrys guy calls to say come and collect it. Hubby went this morning 18/03/15 and picked up the passport which had the accepted visa stamped !!! whoooohoooo so happy finally all the stress from the past year paid off. now plans to come over by end of June inshallah. 
hope you guys also have success. 

Timeline: 

Application submitted 15/01/15
Processed 15/03/15
Received Visa 18/03/15:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## malik786 (Mar 2, 2015)

Congratulations....... I have submitted visa application on 09 Feb 2015 but still waiting for the response.......


----------



## karachikid (Jan 14, 2015)

Inshallah you will get it on time... just don't fret about it .. Inshallah it will be good news. they are pretty much keeping to the 12 weeks timeline so inshallah you should know by 9th April right ? Waiting is the worst part , I was hearing so many rejection stories that I was just thinking the worst but Alhamdulillah all came good. Inshallah do let us know when you get your results !


----------



## mian (May 31, 2015)

karachikid said:


> Hello all
> just thought I'd post what I and my husband (PAKISTAN) submitted today :
> 
> ALSO - NEWSFLASH - the guys at Gerrys Application Centre had taken and returned ALL the photocopies we made and said that they are NO LONGER NEEDED. please remember this as a note to anyone taking their application down to visa centres. I don't know if its just ISB or worldwide but perhaps if you have copies maybe set them as a separate pile in case they get handed back to you.
> ...





Can you tell me you mentioned you included your whatsapp chat history so can you explain how you did that did use the email chat feature on whatsapp or screen shots and did you do it for all the chats on whatsapp or a few chat logs


----------



## karachikid (Jan 14, 2015)

I juSt used screenshots like 2 or 3 for every month we have contact. Some basic messages and one or two more personal ones to show there is a valid husband wife relationship. I had also bbm screenshots over 4 years. Just save a screenshot every now and again.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

What is the test fees for a1 course in islamabad


----------



## mian (May 31, 2015)

Wanted to know does anyone know how long it takes to get the results from the TB test.


----------



## Sairar786 (Sep 8, 2015)

It takes couple of days for TB test results but u need to book an appointment first


----------



## Sairar786 (Sep 8, 2015)

karachikid said:


> I juSt used screenshots like 2 or 3 for every month we have contact. Some basic messages and one or two more personal ones to show there is a valid husband wife relationship. I had also bbm screenshots over 4 years. Just save a screenshot every now and again.


When u submitted ur application did they confirm anything like timescales by email to you or your spouse.


----------



## humna (Nov 12, 2015)

is their any1 who applied in Sep 2015 and received visa or any other updated? because every time i email them they sent me same email again and again that your application is not yet process by ECO..PLZ any 1 can help me


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wouldn't worry as there seems to be a lot of delays. I applied in august and receieved an email saying that the case is not straightforward, another email saying further delays as further enquiries are conducted. So dont worry!


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I applied in June
applied online 08 June 2015
Bio 17 June 2015
i asked for update in aug 2015
and reply email was not seen by an ECO
asked for update many times after that, still same not seen by ECO
on the 08 Sept 2015 recieved email delayed for further checks
again after this email asked for updat, not seen by ECO
on the 27 Oct 2015 recieved email ( after i kept emailing them none stop)
file has been esclated to the relavent department,
i emailed them 2 times afte that same email, case not been processed
and they will let us know once they recieve the passport
it wil be 5 months on the 17 june 2015, and 106 working days
In Shaa ALLAH it will be worth the wait


----------



## Sairar786 (Sep 8, 2015)

humna said:


> is their any1 who applied in Sep 2015 and received visa or any other updated? because every time i email them they sent me same email again and again that your application is not yet process by ECO..PLZ any 1 can help me


I applied in September and also getting same response whenever I ask for update! :rage:


----------



## invinciblek (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello, is there any other email from the authorities regarding *documents* being received in Sheffield 

"Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."

i received this email on 20th September 2015. Since then i didnt get any other email.

Please reply


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

They should reply to you when they have made a decision or if there are any delays, however sometimes they do not do this. You can email them and ask for a status update.


----------



## invinciblek (Nov 22, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> They should reply to you when they have made a decision or if there are any delays, however sometimes they do not do this. You can email them and ask for a status update.


Thanks... appreciate that


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

I applied on 1st September and I received my decision on 9 Nov, I wasn't granted visa though (spouse visa)


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

If you dont mind me asking why was your visa refused


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Not enough relationship evidence acc to them
I have posted a new thread in the forum about it


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

This is one of the reasons my visa
got refused,
2nd reason why do i travel 1Hour to work and 1 hour return, as i have property near my workplace
that is a pathetic excuse
people travel 2 hours every day, back and there, so i should refuse jobs due to distance
3rd reason, my NI and tax match bank statments and P60 but dont 
match HMRC, also that no contrubutions have been paid after August 2015
Employers called HMRC spoke to mr @@@@ he said all contributions and tax upto date
and also It has been overpaid
we advised him of what BHC said
he checked again and confirmed
all matching and upto date with P60
also BHC wrote that P60 is fake and false info was given
employers told P60 is issued by them
and this is a serious alligation put on them
we forgot to add chat history
now we have all the paperwork and full year bank statments
may 2014-nov 2015
with signed letters from HMRC
and a whole year 2014-2015 signed 
statment
also staying in any town and getting to work has nothing to do with them
jobs are hard to get anyway so cannot refuse


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

We are appealing 
wish us luck thanks


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

How long after the processed email did you get a refund for IHS charges? Also when was it refused if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

adan1 said:


> This is one of the reasons my visa
> got refused,
> 2nd reason why do i travel 1Hour to work and 1 hour return, as i have property near my workplace
> that is a pathetic excuse
> ...



I have also been refused, ihs was refunded into my account without an email so i sent an email asking for an update, they replied to that that the decision has been made but it can take some time for as administrative formalties also need to be completed. I did not receive a ihs refund email. Can you please tell me what tour email stated. Thank you


----------



## Sania123 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Was the visa approved*

Hiya,

just wanted to know whether your husband got his UK visa and was all the documentation you supplied that you mentioned enough.

Thanks,

Sania


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sania123 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> just wanted to know whether your husband got his UK visa and was all the documentation you supplied that you mentioned enough.
> 
> ...


Hi sania
No visa yet appeal is ongoing
We appealed in december, payment was taken in january
Nothing yet still waiting
Praying for the best in shaa ALLAH
How about you, what is your situation
Hope for the best


----------



## Amin1981 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi adman,I was reading your post and you said one of the reason they refused your visa was because you was working far away?? That's a bit weird cause you could work anywere in the uk as long as you earn the required money


----------



## Sania123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey,

Was this all sufficient and did the visa get approved?


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi admin1981
Yes that was one of the reasons they mentioned with the rest of the reasons
I moved to my present adress in november 2014
I started work in may 2014
I applies in june 2015
Married feb 2015
So it is up to me how i get to work 
People go 1hour each way to work
They said why cant i stay with my parents who live in the same town as where i work
Even though my parents wrote that once my spouse arives i can move in with them
So im supposed to say sorry i cant work lol its not nxt door to where i live
I was working long bfr i moved to my present address


----------



## Amin1981 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi adman,oh I see why they mentioned about work as your parents have a property in the same town that's why,the reason I asked is because when I first applied for my wife spouse visa,my work was about 1 hour and half just to get to work and another hour and half to get back.so overall I was spending 3 hours to get to and from work to home and I didn't see the ECO have a problem with that.thats why I was asking you .


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi admin1981
The missing paperwork they had refused the visa is in the appeal
We have recieved the pending appeal
Date 24 may 2016 in shaa ALLAH
Whether i live 10 hours away
Its my responsability to get to work on time
That was no reason to refuse the visa
They could have asked for the missing paperwork
I am still working at the same place to when i moved out due to personal reasons
So in shaa ALLAH whatver ALLAH wills
Why have they given this date and said appeal will be after depends on the situation
If you could explain 
Thankyou


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

They give you this date as this is a deadline for the home office. The home office are to review their decision, so it is up to them them whether they want to stay with their decision or overturn it. If they decide to overturn it they will ask you to submit your passport otherwise you will be given a date for hearing. 

May Allah make it easy for us all; my deadline is 12 may. I went to see my husband for a month after more than a year but its not easy to go back often so hopefully the decision is overturned.


----------



## Rania Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi 
Plz help
My husband submitted his application 6 months and 2 weeks ago
Still not heard anything from them
I'm confused 
Where I'm standing now


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rania Khan said:


> Hi
> Plz help
> My husband submitted his application 6 months and 2 weeks ago
> Still not heard anything from them
> ...




Have you emailed them for an update? they get back to you quickly with an answer


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...xt=https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


Use this link to email them for an update and they will let you know.

You will need your GWF number.


----------



## Rania Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank u shaz
Yes I did abt 3 weeks ago
But they never bother to reply back


----------



## Rania Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

What do u think shaz
When il get the reply back
I heard from ppl
Normally it's not taking 6 months
Do u think so it's normal 
If it is
Then when il get the update
Cheers


----------



## humna (Nov 12, 2015)

adan1 said:


> Hi admin1981
> The missing paperwork they had refused the visa is in the appeal
> We have recieved the pending appeal
> Date 24 may 2016 in shaa ALLAH
> ...


did u received any update?
as my deadlinr in 11 may no nothing yet


----------



## humna (Nov 12, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> They give you this date as this is a deadline for the home office. The home office are to review their decision, so it is up to them them whether they want to stay with their decision or overturn it. If they decide to overturn it they will ask you to submit your passport otherwise you will be given a date for hearing.
> 
> May Allah make it easy for us all; my deadline is 12 may. I went to see my husband for a month after more than a year but its not easy to go back often so hopefully the decision is overturned.


did u received any update?
as my deadlinr in 11 may no nothing yet


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Aoa what abt appeal


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

humna said:


> did u received any update?
> as my deadlinr in 11 may no nothing yet


Aoa I also have to appeal now can u pls tell me how long it takes in appeal process? Ur deadline is 11 may? When did u submit ur appeal? 
My case is refused second time without any reason so we are appealing now
Thankyou for ur help
JazakAllah


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

humna said:


> Aisha79 said:
> 
> 
> > They give you this date as this is a deadline for the home office. The home office are to review their decision, so it is up to them them whether they want to stay with their decision or overturn it. If they decide to overturn it they will ask you to submit your passport otherwise you will be given a date for hearing.
> ...


My deadline is 12th may. Still nothing yet. Some people whose deadlines are in june have already had a response that they are listed for a court hearing. What were your refusal reasons? Have you called courts to aak for an update?


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> My deadline is 12th may. Still nothing yet. Some people whose deadlines are in june have already had a response that they are listed for a court hearing. What were your refusal reasons? Have you called courts to aak for an update?


Aisha sis. My wife was refused her visal due to financial reasons i.e i am paid every four weekly and they took my last 6 payslips and simply added them together and double and ignored the other 7th payslip which would have shown an income over the total 6 months. in your experience have many people case being over turned


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

From what i have reac its your own luck. InshaAllah Allah does what is best. I know that the appeal process is very long


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> From what i have reac its your own luck. InshaAllah Allah does what is best. I know that the appeal process is very long


Thank you. Have you have your Ecm review yet? i am hoping to re apply i cant bear to live without my wife. Nearly 2 years with out her. If appealing does not go to court do you know how long it takes for the Ecm to overturn the decision? they give 15 weeks deadline but do they stick to it


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I havent had my ecm review yet. Sometimes they do stick to it apparently but sometimes they dont. You cant really say anything to be honest.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> I havent had my ecm review yet. Sometimes they do stick to it apparently but sometimes they dont. You cant really say anything to be honest.


how long have you been waiting


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Asad1232009 said:


> Aisha79 said:
> 
> 
> > I havent had my ecm review yet. Sometimes they do stick to it apparently but sometimes they dont. You cant really say anything to be honest.
> ...


My deadline is tomorrow


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> My deadline is tomorrow


is that for the ECM REVIEW? im not sure whether to go for the appeal or apply fresh... ive sent my appeal of but no date yet given. does it take 15 weeks for the ecm review?


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Do let us know 
<snip>


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

DrQaiser said:


> Do let us know


Amen


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

When did you appeal? Have you received a notice of pending appeal? Yes its usually15 weeks


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> When did you appeal? Have you received a notice of pending appeal? Yes its usually15 weeks


i sent my appeal if by post and reached there on 26 04 2016 they sent me an email saying they have recieved my appeal and are now going to take the money out. they have not sent me anything else. Its been nearly two years me and wife being married and due to the eco mistake i dont want to re apply but then again i want my wife here asap. There was nothing wrong with the other documents. i am paid every four weekly 13 times a year to which the eco took my last 6 payslips and simply doubled it which gave income over 48 weeks and not 52. the shortfall would have been made up in the other payslip which they ignored. its not my fault i am paid four weekly and i dont know why the eco is not educated on the 4 weekly calculation even if they took the last 6 payslips 24 weeks divided by 24 to get a weekly average then times 52 it would show i earn well over the requirement. Sorry sis for this post being very long but alot of people have told me to re apply as i havent got grounds to appeal on


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Asad1232009 said:


> Aisha79 said:
> 
> 
> > When did you appeal? Have you received a notice of pending appeal? Yes its usually15 weeks
> ...


I know how you are feeling i have also been married for 2 years and 3 months now. Appeal is a long process so please keep that in mind. However whether you should reapply or appeal is up to you maybe you should seek advice from a solicitor. If it was a eco mistake then i dont understand why you dont have grounds to appeal. One solicitor told me to reapply too but i chose to take rhe appeal route as i had all the documents available. Reapplying is now taking a long time too. It is all a matter of patience.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Im also in the same situation being married for last two years
Have been refused visa two times
First bc of lack of relationship evidence
And now no reason given for refusal at all just all the immigration rules written in my letter so now we are appealing


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

@Aisha79 Thank you for your reply. If you had the chance would you re apply? ive seen alot of appeal timelines and they are so long. However as it was the Eco mistake i dont want a refusal on my wifes record. The appeal would save money as i paid 450 for priority and just under 1200 for the application.

@Dr qaiser did they not give you reasons as why you refused the second time? May God help us and make easy it is for us. did you not give much documents for your marriage? did you use a lawyer? i havent but many say there name makes a difference on your application


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

Most cases i have seen they do appeal and re-apply as it is faster... but it still balls down to personal choice.
The re-apply process does not take longer anymore as long as you submit all the required documents and clear the reason of refusal on the letter. 
Good luck..




Aisha79 said:


> I know how you are feeling i have also been married for 2 years and 3 months now. Appeal is a long process so please keep that in mind. However whether you should reapply or appeal is up to you maybe you should seek advice from a solicitor. If it was a eco mistake then i dont understand why you dont have grounds to appeal. One solicitor told me to reapply too but i chose to take rhe appeal route as i had all the documents available. Reapplying is now taking a long time too. It is all a matter of patience.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

tunderule said:


> Most cases i have seen they do appeal and re-apply .
> The re-apply process does not take longer anymore as long as you submit all the required documents and clear the reason of refusal on the letter.
> Good luck..


Thats good as im using the same documents as they are all in date just updated payslips bank statements and letters


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I think the best thing is to appeal.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Asad1232009 said:


> @Aisha79 Thank you for your reply. If you had the chance would you re apply? ive seen alot of appeal timelines and they are so long. However as it was the Eco mistake i dont want a refusal on my wifes record. The appeal would save money as i paid 450 for priority and just under 1200 for the application.
> 
> @Dr qaiser did they not give you reasons as why you refused the second time? May God help us and make easy it is for us. did you not give much documents for your marriage? did you use a lawyer? i havent but many say there name makes a difference on your application


Yes we used a lawyer provided them ALL the documents 
And yet they refused without any REASON at all!!


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

DrQaiser said:


> Yes we used a lawyer provided them ALL the documents
> And yet they refused without any REASON at all!!


Thats awful why not contact ukvi and explain you was not giving full notice of refusal. What did your lawyer say?


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Asad1232009 said:


> Thats awful why not contact ukvi and explain you was not giving full notice of refusal. What did your lawyer say?


Our lawyer has emailed them three times they haven't replied 
My husband himself went to the Homeoffice but they wont talk
Now I guess only option is appeal
They are just PATHETIC


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

DrQaiser said:


> Our lawyer has emailed them three times they haven't replied
> My husband himself went to the Homeoffice but they wont talk
> Now I guess only option is appeal
> They are just PATHETIC


Too right. its like they are in a rush overlook things and simply refuse. My wife visa was a simple case i dont think the eco was qualified just basic stuff they didnt even convert the payslips to weekly if they did they would have seen i earn well over the requirement


----------



## TazMajeed (May 13, 2016)

Hello

I'm hoping someone will be able to help me. I am going to be applying for my husbands visa at the end of May Insha'Allah and just want to clarify something. I am his wife and therefore his sponsor do I complete the application on behalf of my husband from the uk and then print this off and submit with the supporting documents to UKVI in Sheffield? And is there anyway to pay for premium service? 

Your help would be appreciated. I just really want to get it right so we can be reunited and start our life as a married couple!


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

TazMajeed said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm hoping someone will be able to help me. I am going to be applying for my husbands visa at the end of May Insha'Allah and just want to clarify something. I am his wife and therefore his sponsor do I complete the application on behalf of my husband from the uk and then print this off and submit with the supporting documents to UKVI in Sheffield? And is there anyway to pay for premium service?
> 
> Your help would be appreciated. I just really want to get it right so we can be reunited and start our life as a married couple!


yes try to create login details which you and your husband boht can access and then you boht will be able to print it once application complete online after booking appointment, paying fees etc...once form completed and printed then applicant need to has his signature on two pages..you will need signature page of your husband application and rest you can print it from here ..your husband also need to send you supporting documents i.e English language, tb certificate, photos, nikkah nama etc etc so once you have all documents in here and your husband enrol biometric and submit his passport in gerry application centre Pakistan then you can send printed form with his signature, appendix 2 and all supporting documents to Sheffield


----------



## TazMajeed (May 13, 2016)

ILR1980 said:


> yes try to create login details which you and your husband boht can access and then you boht will be able to print it once application complete online after booking appointment, paying fees etc...once form completed and printed then applicant need to has his signature on two pages..you will need signature page of your husband application and rest you can print it from here ..your husband also need to send you supporting documents i.e English language, tb certificate, photos, nikkah nama etc etc so once you have all documents in here and your husband enrol biometric and submit his passport in gerry application centre Pakistan then you can send printed form with his signature, appendix 2 and all supporting documents to Sheffield


Thank you very much ILR1980. I'm so stressed and have no idea where to begin. So my husband can just print the relevant pages where he needs to sign and then just email it over to me so I can submit? Have you applied or are you waiting for a reply?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

TazMajeed said:


> Thank you very much ILR1980. I'm so stressed and have no idea where to begin. So my husband can just print the relevant pages where he needs to sign and then just email it over to me so I can submit? Have you applied or are you waiting for a reply?


Yes i have done it not once but many times

No need to be stressed when you have not even started yet 

Basically you boht can print completed form if share login details after you go through all steps online(i.e you fill your details, book appointment, pay health surcharge and visa fees) here is your start point, create account and you are ready to go

https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/home/welcome


Applicant need to do hand signature on two pages of printed form which you cannot do on behalf of applicant so you basically need signature page of the form. You need to ask your hsuband to send you supporting document along with these signature pages of the form via courier 

your husband need one copy of printed form for himself when he will attend application centre in Pakistan for submitting passport and enrol biometric.


----------



## Yasmin16 (May 7, 2016)

Please can somebody advise me...

I applied for my husbands spouse visa in feb 2016. I meet all the requirements and gave evidence of both my jobs. My part time job has been contacted however the person who took the call was confused and stated i work fulltime but i only work part time there, he did say for further information speak to the director who employs people. They asked a lot of questions about me frm this job. I have provided all the relevant paperwrk for both jobs, i.e. contract payslips letters from employment. They have since not rang back and i have not heard from them either.

Does this mean the visa will be refused due to the person getting confused?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't tell. You just have to wait until you hear from UKVI.


----------



## Yasmin16 (May 7, 2016)

Thanks Joppa just a long wait i suppose


----------



## TazMajeed (May 13, 2016)

Which address do you use when registering on VIsa4uk website? As it is for my husband would this be his Pakistan address or our address here in the Uk?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Applicant's address from which they will be applying.


----------



## TazMajeed (May 13, 2016)

Great, thank you Joppa


----------



## Yasmin16 (May 7, 2016)

My submitted paper work has been returned for my spouse visa application. However a few documents have not been returned.

How long does it take to get the decision once paperwork ia returned?

Thanks for your help


----------



## BinaHassan (Aug 15, 2016)

*Bina*

I have submitted my husband and his 2 dependants visa on 18th June still waiting. Could you please help with the timeline. Also there are 3 applications. will it get longer than usual because of dependants?
Kindly please help me


----------



## abidshaz (Feb 28, 2013)

BinaHassan said:


> I have submitted my husband and his 2 dependants visa on 18th June still waiting. Could you please help with the timeline. Also there are 3 applications. will it get longer than usual because of dependants?
> Kindly please help me


Hi

I remember when we applied for my spouse visa in sept 2012. Time scale they give for spouse visa is approx 12 weeks / 3 months. Our visa was granted on approx 12th of Jan.. almost 4 months it took. That was no dependants. 

Just have sabr, and make contant du'ahs. Allah will make it easy for you inshallah.


----------



## ilmi (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi this is my first time posting really hoping someone can help

I applied for my husbands visa from pakistan back at the start of february. It has been 6 months today and we have not heard anything. I contacted my mp and he got a reply from sheffield saying they contacted us in may to say it is not a straightforward case and will take longer than the 3 month standard. Neither me nor my husband recieved any such email. 

I have emailed them a few times and they escalate the case then refuse to tell me anything. I dont underatand why we are having to wait so long. I am self employed and have sent off all the relevant info including for my last job.

any ideas as to what i should do? Im so stressed out i have not seen my husband for 6 months!! We talk daily but i beed him here


----------

